# Farbwert von Gold?



## Lenhard (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich weiß, es gibt Gold nicht als Farbe, und nicht als Farbwert, aber es gibt sicher eine "Imitation" davon.

Was ich suche wäre ein recht mattes Gold, das für den Druck (also CMYK) geeignet ist.

- dürfte so eine Art Gelb-Braun sein, oder? kennt jemand eine Farbe, die im Druck dann wie Gold wirkt?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
Mfg Lenny


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juli 2005)

Hi, Google ist einfach unersetzlich. 
http://www.forret.com/tools/color.asp?RGB=FFD700&name=Gold


----------

